# Newbie here



## mrdann (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, thanks for letting me be a part of www.martialtalk.com. Im looking forward to being an active community member here. 

I am a martial artist too although I sometimes disappointed in the way fighters at UFC fights when they always grab each other, I want to see a real fight fast movements and quick takedown of the opponent


----------



## Nishibi Ryu (Feb 1, 2010)

mrdann said:


> Hi, thanks for letting me be a part of www.martialtalk.com. Im looking forward to being an active community member here.
> 
> I am a martial artist too although I sometimes disappointed in the way fighters at UFC fights when they always grab each other, I want to see a real fight fast movements and quick takedown of the opponent


 

Welcome, hope you have fun here. Don't forget real fights don't tend to look good most of the time we save that for the movies


----------



## stickarts (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## morph4me (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site....:asian:


----------



## DBZ (Feb 5, 2010)

YO, welcome


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2010)

welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Feb 9, 2010)

welcome and enjoy.


----------



## wushuguy (Feb 9, 2010)

welcome to the forum. perhaps you can introduce a bit of your martial arts background.


----------



## MasterWright (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Joab (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome.  Personally, I hate it when the UFC fighters punch and kick each other.  It's so barbaric.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------

